# Rumor: 76ers Trading Picks?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Billy King has made it clear that the 76ers will not keep all of those picks, mainly because they don't have room on the roster for four rookies. He said it's quite possible that a player the 76ers are targeting might still be available at No. 12.
> 
> If that changes, King said he would consider trading some picks to move up. He also said he might be willing to package the No. 21 and No. 30 picks, acquired in the Allen Iverson trade to Denver last December, to move up to the mid-teens. "I'm a little worried, because I don't want to give up too much [of his strategy]," King said. -- Wilmington News-Journal





> The Sixers could trade up in the draft, but they have few realistic options.
> "They won't trade *[Kyle] Korver* and *[Andre] Iguodala*, and if *[Steven] Hunter*, *[Willie] Green* and *[Rodney] Carney* are your tradeable assets at 12, would you return their phone calls?" one NBA scout said. -- Philadelphia Inquirer


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors

I saw this as I was looking for Knick rumors, and decided to slap this in your forum for discussion.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Chad Ford reiterated that in his mock draft. It wouldn't make sense for them to draft 4 players because the likelihood of them making the team would be small. However, I am skeptical because last year I waited the whole draft for them to make a deal for A.I. but nothing ever happened. BK has shown a willingness to move picks though.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I hate speculation on trades. It will either happen or it won't... there's no point in getting up false hopes or criticizing moves until they're done.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

NBA rosters can hold up to 15 players... currently under contract for the Sixers are... (going from memory right now)

Andre Miller
Louis Williams
Kevin Ollie
Andre Iguodala
Willie Green
Rodney Carney
Bobby Jones
Kyle Korver
Steven Hunter
Shavlik Randolph
Louis Amundson
Samuel Dalembert

If I'm wrong let me know, but why couldn't four rookies make this roster? Are Jones and Amundson that good that they have roster spots already sewed up?

I'm for trading picks if it improves the team, but don't say it's because the picks couldn't make the roster. By saying this it actually gives the potential trade partners the advantage. The reason I say that is because it's now known that the Sixers want/need to move picks.

Talking about trades anyone else hear this horrible trade idea that was talked about on 610 WIP? The rumor was Andre Miller, Rodney Carney, the 12 and 21 for Marvin Williams and 11. I damn near threw up. Good thing WIP has no credibility.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> I hate speculation on trades. It will either happen or it won't... there's no point in getting up false hopes or criticizing moves until they're done.


There's no point in discussing sports on the internet either, but we do it.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

My thing is who are we going to find at 38 that will be that much better than Jones and Amundson. Whats the point in drafting some1 that is going to be on injured reserve all year. I'm not particularly thrilled with anyone at 30 or 38, so I would rather use those picks to try and get into the top ten. Hypothetically we could keep 4 rookies, but I think our picks would be better served to move up and get a true front court player.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Mattjb34 said:


> My thing is who are we going to find at 38 that will be that much better than Jones and Amundson. Whats the point in drafting some1 that is going to be on injured reserve all year. I'm not particularly thrilled with anyone at 30 or 38, so I would rather use those picks to try and get into the top ten. Hypothetically we could keep 4 rookies, but I think our picks would be better served to move up and get a true front court player.


Side question will Amundson or Jones get that much better this offseason? As of right now those guys are looking like career end of benchers, so I definitely think you can get something better at 30 or 38.

Also it's nice to say trade up into the top ten and get a true front court guy, but that's easier said than done. With some of the defections from the draft (most notably Hibbert) true front court players are about as rare as true PGs in this draft. Just look at the guys... Oden, Horford, Wright, Yi, and Hawes. If we're talking draft picks only the Sixers could probably move up for Hawes and that's about it. Is he worth it?

The goal of this draft is to add to the team's mediocre talent base. So I'm not opposed to trading picks, but like I said don't say that they want to trade them because they can't make the roster.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

I just think it will be hard to find some1 at 30 & 38 that will crack our current rotation (Miller, Iggy, Green, Dally, Hunter, Randolph, Carney, Williams, Korver). I would rather move up a few spots and get one of Hawes, J. Wright (who is a little taller and had longer reach but needs work on post game), and maybe even Noah. Conley Jr might be there as well and he deserves a look. I just think that the caliber of player at 8-10 is significantly better than 12, enough that a trade is warranted if available. It is just my opinion. BTW, if the Sixers plan on playing Thornton on the wing, than I retract my interest in drafting him.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Id rather not draft Thornton and go with Young, that said if through someway Conley is there, hes immediate trade bait for a team that needs a PG


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Mattjb34 said:


> I just think it will be hard to find some1 at 30 & 38 that will crack our current rotation (Miller, Iggy, Green, Dally, Hunter, Randolph, Carney, Williams, Korver). I would rather move up a few spots and get one of Hawes, J. Wright (who is a little taller and had longer reach but needs work on post game), and maybe even Noah. Conley Jr might be there as well and he deserves a look. I just think that the caliber of player at 8-10 is significantly better than 12, enough that a trade is warranted if available. It is just my opinion. BTW, if the Sixers plan on playing Thornton on the wing, than I retract my interest in drafting him.


Why worry about next year alone though? Who's to say someone who can't crack the rotation next year won't be a starter in 2008?

Personally, I think Glen Davis would be able to start on the team ASAP, and he should be there from the 30-38 range. While he's more suited to be an off the bench big, I think he's an upgrade at the four compared to what we have.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Hes a big upgrade and he does something that we sorely need and thats rebounding and toughness, keys needed to win games.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

If Davis were there at 38 I would take him but not before that (seen a couple of late mocks with him going in the 1st round). I actually bet LSU to win the title at 100-1 odds when they went to the final 4 so you can imagine I took a huge interest in watching their games and he was awesome. However, when I watched this year he didn't bring the same intensity and struggled to find his game. He had practically the same team around him minus Tyrus Thomas, but still enough support to help him out. He has the chance to be a Corliss Williamson type but even that is not guarenteed. At 38, I would take him but not before that. I disagree with those who say he would see minutes right away.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> Why worry about next year alone though? Who's to say someone who can't crack the rotation next year won't be a starter in 2008?
> 
> Personally, I think Glen Davis would be able to start on the team ASAP, and he should be there from the 30-38 range. While he's more suited to be an off the bench big, I think he's an upgrade at the four compared to what we have.


I think the duo of Dalembert and Hunter works very well defensively.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

i think the duo of hunter and dumberbert sucks absolute balls


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Mattjb34 said:


> If Davis were there at 38 I would take him but not before that (seen a couple of late mocks with him going in the 1st round). I actually bet LSU to win the title at 100-1 odds when they went to the final 4 so you can imagine I took a huge interest in watching their games and he was awesome. However, when I watched this year he didn't bring the same intensity and struggled to find his game. He had practically the same team around him minus Tyrus Thomas, but still enough support to help him out. He has the chance to be a Corliss Williamson type but even that is not guarenteed. At 38, I would take him but not before that. I disagree with those who say he would see minutes right away.


The whole team had a down year, plus he had the accident. I'm more impressed with him after this past season than I was after their final four campaign. The reason I say that is that year his weight was a huge detriment to his game. He couldn't make it up the court four consecutive times without being completely winded.

Dropping that weight gives way for him to utilize his athleticism more. In a league where Craig Smith (another below the basket, undersized four) can produce I think Davis can do the same. He can also step out and hit the mid-range J. When I talk about Davis it's not that I see him as a long term starter (more like a nice guy off the bench in the long term) but you don't think he could start over Steven Hunter?


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

He might be able to start over Steven Hunter but its not an upgrade, in my eyes. That is why I'd rather see the pick go towards a guy I would consider an upgrade like Wright/Noah/Green/Jianlan/Hawes. Craig Smith is not going to make the Timberwolves that much better just like Davis won't make us that much better. Sure if you are solid at that position, Davis would be nice to have to back up. We don't have that luxury.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

So we don't have the luxury to pick a guy who could produce next year at PF, but we have the luxury to trade up and start someone out of position at PF (Green, Wright)?


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Wright is much more of a PF than Glen Davis. He's at least an inch or two taller and his wingspan is 7'2, his vertical is levels above Big Baby. I wouldn't play Green at PF full time, I just think he is a special player that can contribute right away and for a long time at a high level. He can guard 2-4 for stretches of time and is too fundamentally sound to be a bust. Glen Davisdoesn't have great lift and won't be as quick against NBA forwards plus has considerable weight and conditioning problems. Not sure what your fascination with him is, he's ok. In my mind, Wright/Green/Noah/Jianlan have the opportunity to be special as opposed to keeping the talent level at the status quo. Why are you so dedicated to Glen Davis?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Mattjb34 said:


> Wright is much more of a PF than Glen Davis. He's at least an inch or two taller and his wingspan is 7'2, his vertical is levels above Big Baby. I wouldn't play Green at PF full time, I just think he is a special player that can contribute right away and for a long time at a high level. He can guard 2-4 for stretches of time and is too fundamentally sound to be a bust. Glen Davis is only 6'7 and he doesn't have great lift and won't be as quick against NBA forwards. Not sure what your fascination with him is, he's ok. In my mind, Wright/Green/Noah/Jianlan have the opportunity to be special as opposed to keeping the talent level at the status quo. Why are you so dedicated to Glen Davis?


Julian Wright isn't a PF, he might have PF size but his game is that of a small forward.

I think Green will be solid at best. Fundamentals don't preclude a player from being a bust. Green is solid at everything but not really great at anything. I'm on the record for not wanting him at 12, so I wouldn't trade up for him.

Noah should be good, but his offense is never going to come along. He'll hustle, rebound and all of that stuff.. But I feel he's redundant here.

Yi could be great, he didn't stand out to me when I saw him but that was a few years ago.

I would take Hawes, but wouldn't want to trade up for him.

It's not that I'm dedicated to Davis as much as I'm against the rationale of trading the pick. Honestly, outside the top two only guys I would trade up for are Horford, B. Wright, and Jianlan. Otherwise standpat at 12.

When I say Davis it's in belief that he can be a long term contributor off of the bench. With the position the Sixers are in it's not exactly about getting instant contributors (as often stated) as it is about setting up the future. So if I see someone now who could be perfect coming off the bench behind a better big (considering the Sixers will have cap room soon) I go for it. Similar to how they acquired Korver.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Well Coates, I guess this is where we agree to disagree. While I like your strategy about adding solid players and find a stud or two when we come into money, my evaluation of college players differs from yours. I guess we will see what happens on draft day.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Hunter and Dalembert don't get it done. We need to partner Dalembert with an offensive threat. In this draft, Horford and Hawes would be great sidekicks but they're out of our range. We're probably going to have to wait for a bigman, unless a trade goes down. I wouldn't be opposed to moving Miller in a package in order to move right up for Horford or Wright.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

i dont think the sixers need to move up at all and spencer hawes will most definitly be available at 12 

maybe moving the 21 and 38 for the clips no 14 would be alright but id stand firm personally


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

www.starbury.com said:


> i dont think the sixers need to move up at all and spencer hawes will most definitly be available at 12
> 
> maybe moving the 21 and 38 for the clips no 14 would be alright but id stand firm personally


I'm not sure how you know he will definitely be there, most drafts have him going between 7-10. I hope you are right because if we can stay put and land him than I would be very happy.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

In Chad Ford's new mock draft, he indicates that Bobcats are seriously considering trading away the 8th pick. The Sixers and Suns, among others, have been in talks with them.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

To be honest with you this worries me. King could essentially move up to 8 and give up 12 and 21


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

BEEZ said:


> To be honest with you this worries me. King could essentially move up to 8 and give up 12 and 21


no way they give up the 12 and 21 for the 8 

will be 12 and louis williams or 12 and 30


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Mattjb34 said:


> In Chad Ford's new mock draft, he indicates that Bobcats are seriously considering trading away the 8th pick. The Sixers and Suns, among others, have been in talks with them.


although i think chad ford talks bsolute tosh,if u have insider then plz paste selected snippets from the articles (within forum rules)


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Don't need Insider:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft...MockDraft-070625a&lpos=spotlight&lid=tab1pos1


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

www.starbury.com said:


> no way they give up the 12 and 21 for the 8
> 
> will be 12 and louis williams or 12 and 30


No thats what Billy King would do


----------



## Slizeezyc (Feb 22, 2006)

I hope Marco is there that late.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

If Splitter and Bennini are there at 21, who do you take?


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Splitter goes to the nets at 17 and we dont need marco bellini because we already have a good SG


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

i think tradening the 21 and 30th pick would be a good idea


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Miami trades:

Rights to Jason Smith

Philly trades:

Rights of Daequan Cook
Cash
2009 2nd rounder


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Jason Smith pick is ok. Not a fan of anything else BK did. ESPN said he threw 12 and 21 at everyone in the top 8 and no1 bit. Oh well. At least were stacked at the SF position.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm happy, I wanted Thad all along.

Iguodala is a 2, Thad is a 3, Carney is a reserve, same with Korver.

I really wanted Sean Williams but Jason Smith is solid, I guess.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Well, you guys just got Derrick Byars also.

Someone I wanted the Heat to get, but they took a Euro Big-Man/project player over him.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Iggy, Korver, Green, Thad, Carney, and now Byars can all play 2/3. Byars is a good value but at a position that we dont need help. I honestly dont know what the hell is going on in BK's mind. I guess no1 cares about rebounding anymore. Smith is decent but still needs work. We could've had Julian Wright or Thornton who would've instantly helped but we have an outside oriented project as a 3 man. Very disappointed.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Julian Wright and Al Thornton are both SFs though, so I don't really see the difference if we went with them over Young. It's not like either of those guys would play PF. It's also not like this team needed a guy who would step in day one and contribute, they needed someone who'll be a surefire starter in 2008-09 with room to improve.

I would've been okay if they just sold the 30th and not picked up Byars because I'm not extremely high on him. The pick of him either means that the Sixers will make some moves or that they're planning on going with a lot of small ball (ala Suns, Warriors, etc.).


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Mattjb34 said:


> Iggy, Korver, Green, Thad, Carney, and now Byars can all play 2/3. Byars is a good value but at a position that we dont need help. I honestly dont know what the hell is going on in BK's mind. I guess no1 cares about rebounding anymore. Smith is decent but still needs work. We could've had Julian Wright or Thornton who would've instantly helped but we have an outside oriented project as a 3 man. Very disappointed.


Why exactly do we need an instant impact? This team is not playoff worthy. There is no point in drafting an instant impact player if you're not in playoff contention.

Julian Wright isn't a great fit here. What's the point in drafting a player similar to what we already have? Iggy and Wright would not fit together, neither have legit 3 point shots. Too similar.

Al Thornton, I'm not entirely convinced. He's an older prospect who could help straight away, but that's not necessarily what we need.

Thad gives us a legit outside shot, and a bigtime prospect for the future. He's added weight, improved his shot and now needs to tighten up his handle. He can take people off the dribble, as he did at Mitchell. GT didn't give him the opportunity because Crittenton dominated the ball. He still needs to improve his handle though.

Green and Carney shouldn't be anything more than reserves. Korver was signed to a deal he isn't worthy of. And Byars was a good pick for his position.

King had a good draft in my books. I still don't support him as GM, but he's on the right track.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

What's the story on Herbert Hill? Strengths, weaknesses, etc?


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

I like the draft. I love the Thad Young pick and Jason Smith seems like a decent pick that fits the team's needs (and he apparently had a great workout for them). Kind of wary about giving up a second round pick to move up one slot but I guess it couldn't be helped, plus second round picks are crapshots anyway. 

I'm wasn't a fan of the Petteri Koponen trade at first because I felt that he would be a great pick to stash away in Europe and then come overseas when Miller is gone. However, I guess that the management is confident in Louis Williams (who did play well in limited minutes last year). 

Kyrylo Fesenko seems like he has some potential if he can develop, though I really don't know much about him. Byars seems like a solid pick. Not too much upside, but I feellike he is a better fit for the team right now instead of Willie Green (who I hope the Sixers can trade away sometime soon). Overall, I am satisfied.

Off topic, but I feel Portland had a heck of a draft. Not only did they get Oden, but were basically able to buy Rudy Fernandez and Petteri Koponen, two really good prospects IMO. Also, love or hate him, Josh McRoberts was a steal so late in the draft. Taurean Green and Demetris Nichols are also decent second round picks too.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> What's the story on Herbert Hill? Strengths, weaknesses, etc?


He has some pretty smooth post moves, and really came on strong towards the end of the season last year for PC. I'd like to see the Sixers give him some play.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Okay, these are the reports that are out right now. The Sixers were trying hard to trade up into the top ten. Reportedly the two players they wanted were....




Wait for it...




Yi Jianlian and Joakim Noah. The Sixers offered their three first rounders and Rodney Carney for Jianlian, the Bucks counter offer including Iguodala. Billy King's response? FOH. The Sixers also offered their three firsts for Noah.

According to Billy King the current formation of the team isn't final. So they might attempt to make another trade soon.

Personally I don't think Carney will be on the team next season. We'll see, almost anything can happen. One things for sure, Sixers should have a competitive summer league squad.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

After seeing the first round again this morning, I have to say I like the Thad Young pick, not a Jason Smith fan and Byars is ok, but we are stocking ourselves with many 2/3's. What are we the Atlanta Hawks. I like the Euro big man pick, stash him for a few then get him over here. All in all an ok draft, but its Billy King what you expect


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixers are still trying hard to acquire either Joakim Noah or Yi Jianlian. I think Noah is out of the question because the Sixers have nothing to offer the Bulls, but Jianlian could happen. At least I think it could.


----------



## Slizeezyc (Feb 22, 2006)

Coatesvillain said:


> Sixers are still trying hard to acquire either Joakim Noah or Yi Jianlian. I think Noah is out of the question because the Sixers have nothing to offer the Bulls, but Jianlian could happen. At least I think it could.


Source?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> PHILADELPHIA -- The 76ers had a plan going into the NBA draft Thursday night, and they stuck to it.
> 
> It's a plan that will continue after the Sixers perplexed many fans by taking Georgia Tech freshman Thaddeus Young at No. 12. They also made three trades that brought them Colorado State 7-footer Jason Smith, the No. 20 pick; Vanderbilt swingman Derrick Byars, the 42nd pick; and Providence center Herbert Hill, the 55th pick.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Slizeezyc (Feb 22, 2006)

Fair enough. I like Noah more than most people, I do think he's a top 15 talent, so if it involved giving up someone like a combo of Carney and Jason Smith I would be alright with it. I don't want to give up Thad Young though no matter what.


----------

